# Dunarco help



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

A few threads that might help:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=214194&highlight=dunmark
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=881676&highlight=dunmark


----------



## the sniper 7 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks any info on the price range?


----------



## oldgun (Apr 25, 2008)

*DunArco*

Just bought a used one 52# paid 100$ for it, my first and love shooting it.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Correction! This is the Third Generation Jennings Compound Bow. The holes in the idler pulley is the indicator. I hope to post (in the near furture) a collection of nearly 30 different models of the earliest Compound Bows. Dan


----------

